# monkton farleigh tunnel wiltshire march 2013



## muppet (Apr 1, 2013)

solo splore this one seems like most of us have been down or up here at some point . I thought while I was in the area I would have a mooch it was strange going up hill its a fair old walk to the end . havnt had much practice taking pics in the dark they could of been better ah well 

some history on the link if it works
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/m/monkton_farleigh/index.shtml
on with the pics
















































































at the end there was hell of a breeze 
while I was in the area thought I would take a look at I K B s handy work









2 more off the list sorry about all the pics
thanks for looking


----------



## night crawler (Apr 1, 2013)

Box tunnel is one place I'd like to see.


----------



## cogito (Apr 1, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Box tunnel is one place I'd like to see.



It's coming up to Brunel's birthday


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Box tunnel is one place I'd like to see.



Any train between Bath Spa and Chippenham will sort you out.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 2, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Box tunnel is one place I'd like to see.[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's pictures of inside the tunnel
> 
> ...


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2013)

I always thought Box Tunnel had TWO openings, one of which is blocked but used to lead into the Mil stores?


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I always thought Box Tunnel had TWO openings, one of which is blocked but used to lead into the Mil stores?



The photo above is of the Western Portal...






This is the Eastern Portal, the square entrance to the right is the entrance to Tunnel Quarry.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 2, 2013)

Never made it quite to the end.. Well done


----------



## muppet (Apr 2, 2013)

114 072 22 said:


> Never made it quite to the end.. Well done



its a bit of a killer on the legs . hope to spend some more time under the area soon


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a cracking explore this and for me the start of the tunnel with the rooms was a highlight


----------

